# Late intro...



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

Hello all--

Just popping in to say *THANK YOU *for all of the support I've found on this site!! Just having a place where I can share experiences, ask questions, get guidance, and just sound off has been tremendously helpful. I feel more grounded when I am on here typing, it's amazing. Anyway, soooo glad I found this board and thank you to everyone for being so very nice. I wish peace, health, and happiness to everyone. We deserve it goshdarnit!!! :evil:  See ya 'round!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

positivity and understanding brotha
thats why we're all here helpin eachotha 
good words you speak

Strength within you
we shall beat this down

Much Love & peace
bianca


----------

